# Sargassum Trigger/Red Tailed Trigger



## Taipan (Feb 12, 2012)

F.Y.I. - For those that are interested: Reef Raft Currently has 1 Sargassum Trigger left out of a shipment of 4 (I purchased 1 yesterday). It took me almost a year to track this fish down. I asked every LFS I knew and it was either never on their wholesale list or it never shipped. The sizes are approx 3"-4" and were priced at $85-$95. Not too bad.

This fish is not rare or expensive per se; it's just not readily available. Great temperament in most reef systems. Good Luck. Cheers.


----------



## altcharacter (Jan 10, 2011)

Not really reef safe since they eat shrimp and snails


----------



## Taipan (Feb 12, 2012)

Thanks for your input. It's appreciated. My apologies if I wasn't clear or too simplistic. I will clarify - from my own experience along with those that I've known to own trigger fish in the genus Xanthichthys (ie. Blue Throat, Cross Hatch); they are safe for most reef systems. I've never noticed my shrimp (cleaners, blood, pistol) to go missing nor have I witnessed empty shells of snails (cerith, nassarius, turbo). This can be said for those that I've known to have these triggers as well. Some have documented to have success with Niger and Pink Tail triggers as well. Perhaps a statistical anomaly - I've had success with several species of Hawkfish (Flame and Arc Eyed) with small ornamental fish and shrimp 

As with any trigger fish or hawk fish for that matter there is inherent risk - especially if they are hungry enough. I hope this clarifies things, Cheers.


----------



## Chris S (Dec 19, 2007)

Usually just a matter of time with any triggers.

Ken at SUM got sargassum's regularly, you should have checked with him =)


----------



## Taipan (Feb 12, 2012)

Yeah....you had mentioned to me a few times (if this is the same Chris I'm thinking of....); however I always just seem to miss my opportunity. Always a little late. Just like the elusive Snuffleupagus or PolkaRoo. D'oh!

....and if this is 'the' Chris I'm thinking of.....you are sorely missed. Hope things are well. Cheers.


----------



## teemee (Aug 29, 2009)

Wow, Taipan - Congrats on an absolutely gorgeous fish.
They are meant to have awesome personalities to boot.
Please post more pics periodically...


----------



## Taipan (Feb 12, 2012)

Will do. Thanks for the compliment. He's already eating out of my hand and is not shy at all. Most of the readings and describe this particular fish as shy. My Bluethroat Trigger is more timid. Both are docile and getting along fine.


----------



## Chris S (Dec 19, 2007)

Taipan said:


> Yeah....you had mentioned to me a few times (if this is the same Chris I'm thinking of....); however I always just seem to miss my opportunity. Always a little late. Just like the elusive Snuffleupagus or PolkaRoo. D'oh!
> 
> ....and if this is 'the' Chris I'm thinking of.....you are sorely missed. Hope things are well. Cheers.


I didn't think anyone noticed I left


----------



## Taipan (Feb 12, 2012)

Actually...truth be told; I didn't until someone mentioned it. I thought it might have been your day off, or you were gallivanting/diving in some sunny remote destination when I dropped by. D'oh!


----------



## fury165 (Aug 21, 2010)

Chris S said:


> I didn't think anyone noticed I left


Now that you mention it... What's going on?


----------

